# What color does Husqvarna's low smoke oil turn the gas?



## banditt007 (Sep 28, 2014)

Simple question as stated, and is the color dark or just barely tints it? It would be run at 32:1


----------



## cus_deluxe (Oct 3, 2014)

run at 32:1 i wouldnt think you would have any trouble telling it was mixed gas. presumably you ask to make sure it doesnt get confused with straight gas?


----------



## cus_deluxe (Oct 3, 2014)

I run AMSoil synthetic at around 60:1 and its noticeably blue.


----------



## SCBBQ (Nov 15, 2014)

To me it looks bluish-green in tint. It's noticeable. I run that and the Jonesred they are both the same color.


----------



## alderman (Nov 17, 2014)

If it's anything like their regular oil, I run it at 32:1 and it's very obvious.


----------



## snoozeys (Nov 24, 2014)

Somewhere between blue and green ... I could put some in a glass and take a pic if needed


----------

